# OPEN ROAD TUNING :: NEW PRODUCT! 2 Gallon Aluminum Slim & Skinny Tank!



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Ever have someone tell you "no matter how much you think you know, you're never going to stop learning"? Well, that has never been more true in this case! After five years in the air ride industry, we've seen our fair share of tanks and various custom configured setups. However, this tank is something we'd never seen...until about three months ago.

Just like any other product we sell, we had to get it in our hands for testing. We ordered in a small batch of these for examination, testing, fitment, etc. Needless to say, they're awesome. They're the perfect size and allow you to retain nearly all your hatch space! Just ask the famed GintyFab...

We're always pushing the envelope with what we can offer our customers and we think this tank is going to be a huge hit!

Order yours HERE


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

not the best pics, but you get the idea. They are great tanks. 



:thumbup:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

So many possibilities....


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats awesome! i bet i can fit 2 of those with my current tanks, im always looking for ways to expand my air reservoir


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> Thats awesome! i bet i can fit 2 of those with my current tanks, im always looking for ways to expand my air reservoir


Let us know if we can help you out, sir. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2013)

What are the specs on this tank buddy?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

37" x 4" x 4"


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

nice! endless possibilities


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

These are really cool! I wish these were available when I was putting together my setup  that way I could have had a completely stealth setup. Oh well maybe down the line I'll change it up but then I'd have to get a new false floor and stuff.

:thumbup: for a cleaner solution perfect for the new guys planning stealth builds.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

Any special price if you order 2 ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

pootey said:


> Any special price if you order 2 ?


We can work a better price for two tanks.

Email me directly: [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

Thoughts on impacts to running one of these over the average 4 gallon tank? I assume more compressor cycles if you dump often. Anything else?

Can't decide if I want to run one or two tanks.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

They're so tiny lol. I dig it :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Pssst...passedyou said:


> Thoughts on impacts to running one of these over the average 4 gallon tank? I assume more compressor cycles if you dump often. Anything else?
> 
> Can't decide if I want to run one or two tanks.


If you run one of these, you will cycle the compressors more. However, if you run two of these, you will have four gallons of air. We suggest running two!


----------



## Huynh (Dec 5, 2013)

Has anyone else installed these? I haven't been able to find any pictures besides this one here. Just to get some ideas on what they can look like.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Any info or pics on the where abouts of the ports Andrew? Trying to change up a little bit of something and i want to know if it will work where i'm thinking.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

MechEngg said:


> Any info or pics on the where abouts of the ports Andrew? Trying to change up a little bit of something and i want to know if it will work where i'm thinking.


you can pretty much see in the first photo where the ports are. Three on one end cap, one on the other endcap . and two on the bottom/ or side depending on how you lay the tank.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

fasttt600 said:


> you can pretty much see in the first photo where the ports are. Three on one end cap, one on the other endcap . and two on the bottom/ or side depending on how you lay the tank.


Okay not sure what the end caps looked like or if the fittings on the feet were through fittings or just for mounting. But i have decided to go another direction anyways. Thx for the response :thumbup:


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

I'm really hoping I can fit one of these between the rear seat and spare tire in my Golf R hatch... might not be enough air though... :/ They need to make a halfsies one that I can run up the left side of my spare tire too!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

CiDirkona said:


> I'm really hoping I can fit one of these between the rear seat and spare tire in my Golf R hatch... might not be enough air though... :/ They need to make a halfsies one that I can run up the left side of my spare tire too!


you would be able to fit two of these thanks in a R hatch. One would have to go against the back seat. the other would have to go near the bumper.


----------

